# Is it time to exchange £ for €



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its gone up 2 cents in the last few days.
The budget I see is not until Nov. 22 nd.
Should I wait do you think ?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

In the immediate term the driver will be tomorrow when the Bank of England either does or does not raise interest rates. There's a lot of expectation that it will, so that has driven the recent rise in Sterling. If the B of E does raise rates then it's likely that Sterling will continue to rise over the coming weeks but if it doesn't then it will almost certainly fall back.

You could consider buying some Euros now ahead of the announcement tomorrow so that way you can lock in some of the gains and still have further gains if interest rates are increased and Sterling rises further.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nicely done Pete - good advice there I reckon









Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

With your advice Peter I have just changed enough to carry us over the next few weeks in hope it will go up not down.
If it goes down I'll just say , oh bover.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JanHank said:


> With your advice Peter I have just changed enough to carry us over the next few weeks in hope it will go up not down.
> If it goes down I'll just say , oh *boll ocks*.


Let me correct that for you0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> Let me correct that for you0


This is a job I do regularly Ray, its a risk each time, its never a win for us, always lost, 1.49 in 2005 to what is is these days.
Never mind eh.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I mind Jan. Very much.
It's those bluddy Brexiteers messing up my retirement.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I mind Jan. Very much.
> It's those bluddy Brexiteers messing up my retirement.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

I could get just shy of Euro1.14/£ this morning.

That is 3-4% more than a few weeks ago, so who do you 'blame' for the increase?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> I could get just shy of Euro1.14/£ this morning.
> 
> ...


Possibly tied up with the imminent announcement on interest rates due at midday UK time today?

There has been a great deal of speculation of late.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff, as Graham says the BoE today.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yes Geoff, as Graham says the BoE today.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

You know that, Graham knows that and I know that.

My point is when the exchange rate goes against you there is 'somebody to blame', but if in your favour is anyone to 'blame'?

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Also the slightly better GDP figures for the 3rd quarter would have helped.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> You know that, Graham knows that and I know that.
> My point is when the exchange rate goes against you there is 'somebody to blame', but if in your favour is anyone to 'blame'?
> Geoff


It's all relative Geoff.
I can and do blame the Brexit vote for the demise of Sterling and my considerably lower income.
That said I can't get too excited about a 2 or 3 cents rise. It's nice and will be very handy but hardly gonna make a difference.
But a few more points on the interest rate would make a difference to me and others like me who were relying on our meagre savings to top up the reduced pensions. Every little helps.
I can hardly thank Carney as the lying git has been putting this anticipated rise off for many years due to one cop out or another.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hardly a blip anywhere. 0.25% increase and hardly any difference in the Pound. It has even dropped a tad.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pleased I changed my pounds yesterday I have almost 1.14 € per £1 ---1.1238€ this afternoon 0 every little helps.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> You know that, Graham knows that and I know that.
> My point is when the exchange rate goes against you there is 'somebody to blame', but if in your favour is anyone to 'blame'?
> Geoff


It's now dropped 2 cents Geoff. Looking for someone to blame. Any ideas?

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> It's now dropped 2 cents Geoff. Looking for someone to blame. Any ideas?


David Davis.:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peribro said:


> David Davis.:surprise:


Thanks to you Peter, didn't I do well.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Back up to €1.14 again today. Wonder why?

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A deal on "you know what" is looking close!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Guess so Peter, under duress I feel. Now maybe they can just start to work on EU residents in UK and us over here.?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Blimey it's popped up to €1.15 this am.!! Can we hope for the dizzy heights of €1.40 again??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I put some on my Caxton card yesterday and got €1.10

Graham:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stick some more on quick Graham.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Blimey it's popped up to €1.15 this am.!! Can we hope for the dizzy heights of €1.40 again??
> 
> Ray.


I think any substantive improvement will be dependant on any joyful mood music that comes from the trade negotiations Ray.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Too late Graham, it's dropping now.
Like scrapping Brexit Terry.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Too late Graham, it's dropping now.
> Like scrapping Brexit Terry.
> 
> Ray.


I put half of what we need on at €1.10. I thought I'd see what happens before Xmas for the balance.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Caxton currently quoting 1.1209 - £1

(Cant find the Euro character on my laptop keyboard, anyone know where its lurking? nothing on any key) 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Caxton currently quoting 1.1209 - £1
> 
> (*Cant find the Euro character on my laptop keyboard, anyone know where its lurking?* nothing on any key)
> 
> Andy


Control + Alt + 4 on mine Andy

Graham:smile2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..or 'alt gr' and 4 if you've got that key.

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Good man Graham!!!!

Looking MORE closely at my keyboard there is a (small) € character on the bottom right of the 4 key !!!! (now I just need to remember the alt and ctrl combination) 


Pete

Yep got an "alt gr" key as well. Is there no end to the usful info available on this forum??

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I exchange £612.00 on 4/12/2017 and got €1.1271. with €3.00 exchange charge.
If I exchange now I will get 1.14 or there abouts.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In my Transferwise account a few minutes ago I could get €1.1476, valid for 24 hours.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> In my Transferwise account a few minutes ago I could get €1.1476, valid for 24 hours.
> 
> Geoff


Is that what you will actually get Geoff?
I have just changed £ to € it said €1.1438, but I have €1.1387


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Is that what you will actually get Geoff?
> I have just changed £ to € it said €1.1438, but I have €1.1387


I was buying PLN but just looked at the € rate - there would be a 3 quid fee, but I did not go through the process to find the net amount.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

SO, anyone who would like to have the same exchange rate as me, let me know, I will give you a link and both you and I will get €30.00 extra :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have always used CurrencyFair Jan and get close to the mid rate with minimal fees.
http://www.currencyfair.com/

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We have always used CurrencyFair Jan and get close to the mid rate with minimal fees.
> http://www.currencyfair.com/
> 
> Ray.


I know Ray, you introduced me to them just as you have done above.
But if you give someone the special code they sent to you and they use them you and they get a €30.00 bonus.
So we missed the bonus :frown2:
I´ll PM mine to anyone thats interested.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can never get the intro % to work for me Jan.
Currency, phone Co's, mobile SIM refs, etc. 

Ray.


----------

